# [A] Ungo'ro Die Sturmreiter stellen sich vor



## Stonecloud (23. September 2011)

Nam sapiens quidem, pol ipsus fingit fortunam sibi. Denn der Weise bestimmt sein Schicksal selbst – dieses Zitat, könnte man sagen, ist unser Credo: Wir wollen es jedem Spieler ermöglichen, genau das in WoW zu tun, was er gerne möchte. Sei es, dass ihr unter dem Banner der Allianz gegen die barbarische Horde zu Felde ziehen oder die großen Übel von Azeroth bekämpfen wollt: Wir bieten euch eine Gemeinschaft, in der ihr alldem mit Freude und Spaß am Spiel nachgehen könnt. Bei uns findet sich die gesamte Spieler-Palette: von waschechten Veteranen, die schon seit Classic durch Azeroth streifen, bis zu kompletten WoW-Neulingen, die noch nicht mit allem vertraut sind. Viel-Spieler sind genauso gerne gesehen wie Gelegenheitsspieler, Spieler mit Raidinteresse genauso willkommen wie Spieler, die vor allem am Questen Freude haben. Auch was euer Alter angeht, sind wir offen: Wir wünschen uns zwar vernünftige Spieler, die schon das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben, in besonderen Ausnahmefällen oder bei Familienangehörigen sehen wir das Ganze jedoch nicht so eng. Am wichtigsten ist uns jedenfalls die Gemeinschaft, und wir legen größten Wert auf ein angenehmes und freundliches Miteinander. Hilfestellung und Unterstützung sind uns selbstverständlich, die Teilnahme an gemeinsame Aktivitäten ist sehr gerne gesehen, aber kein Muss. Menschen, die das Klima nachhaltig stören, haben keinen Platz in unserer Gemeinschaft – auch dann nicht, wenn sie die größten Pro-Gamer sind oder die Gilde mit Millionen Gold finanzieren. Wenn dir gefällt, was du hier über uns gelesen hast, so kannst du dich gerne bei uns bewerben – wir freuen uns über neue Mitspieler in unserer Runde! Unsere Gildenstufe ist auf 25 und somit auf max Level Geraidet wird auch in gemüticher Atmosphäre und da wir mittlerweile auch eine gewisse Größe erreicht haben sind wir mittlerweile dabei eine 2. Raidgruppe aufzubauen. Wenn du also auch mal den "Endcontent" sehen willst, dich aber nicht dem "Stress" einer Progess-Gilde aussetzen willst dann freuen wir uns auf deine Bewerbung. Fragen ingame gerne an Eriah, Stonecloud, Nieke, Wucki oder Xabia Bewerbungen bitte unter http://sturmreiter.wowgilden.net Tante Edit meinte noch: Aufgrund einigen Fluktuation bei den Mitgliedern die sich auch wieder ihrem realen Leben widmen kann sich gerne beworben werden, auch von Leuten die gerne raiden, es gibt immer ein Plätzchen :-)


----------



## Andrea/Wucki (1. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn wir keine reine Raid-Gilde im eigentlichen Sinne sind, ist Raiden doch ein sehr wichtiges Thema bei uns. 

Unsere 2. fixe Raidgruppe ist mittlerweile schon fleißig unterwegs - zur Verstärkung suchen wir gezielt noch 1-2 Heiler. 

Fragen dazu ingame gerne an Alektorea, Eriah, Puckii oder Stonecloud.
Bewerbungen bitte unter http://sturmreiter.wowgilden.net/


----------



## Andrea/Wucki (8. Oktober 2011)

Aktuell raiden wir 2 x / Woche (Montag & Donnerstag 19:30h bis 22h) und haben vor, das bei Interesse auf einen 3. Termin am Wochenende zu erweitern.

Reine Raidgilde sind wir wie gesagt nicht, wir sind einfach ein buntgemischter Haufen Wow-Begeisterte, die sich untereinander sehr gut verstehen und denen das Thema Raids immer wichtiger geworden ist. Die 1. Raidgruppe ist schon seit einiger Zeit erfolgreich unterwegs (FL 6/7, Rest clear), und unsere 2. Gruppe ist begierig darauf, bald ebensoweit zu sein. Aktuell stehen wir bei FL 2/7 (Rest clear), das wird allerdings nicht lange so bleiben 

Uns ist gutes Klima in der Gilde und in der Raidgruppe wichtig - so sind wir beim Raiden mit Ernst und Konsequenz bei der Sache und wollen eindeutig etwas erreichen, es herrscht aber dennoch eine angenehme und freundliche Atmosphäre.

*Haben vor allem noch Interesse an 1 DD mit 2nd specc Tank oder Heal.*

Bei Interesse gerne auch ingame anschreiben.

Viele Grüße
Puckii

http://sturmreiter.wowgilden.net/


----------



## Andrea/Wucki (22. Dezember 2011)

Aktuell stehen unsere beiden Stammgruppen bei DS 4/8 bzw. 2/8.
Beide Stammgruppen raiden 2x/Woche (die eine fix Montag & Donnerstag abends; die andere nach Vereinbarung, meist Dienstag & Sonntag)

*Wir suchen:

- Tank (möglichst mit 2. Specc DD)
- Heiler  *

Weitere Infos zu unserer Gilde auf unserer Website http://sturmreiter.wowgilden.net


----------



## Andrea/Wucki (30. Januar 2012)

*Wir suchen Verstärkung für unsere beiden Raid-Stammgruppen und haben langfristig gesehen Stammplätze zu vergeben.*

Für die eine Gruppe (2 Raids pro Woche, meist Dienstag & Sonntag nach Vereinbarung; DS 5/8):

1 Schami (Resto & Ele)
1 Magier

Für die andere Gruppe (2 Raids pro Woche, Montag & Donnerstag; DS 4/8):

1 DK (Blut & Frost)

Itemlvl mind. 378

Auch, wenn wir keine reine Raidgilde sind, so sind wir nicht nur mit Spaß, sondern auch mit Ernst und Ehrgeiz bei der Sache und wollen definitiv ordentlich vorwärts kommen.

*Details bzgl. Proberaids ingame bei Nekopol, Puckii, Eriah, Stonecloud. *

Infos auch unter http://sturmreiter.wowgilden.net/


----------



## Andrea/Wucki (1. März 2012)

Magier und DK haben wir mittlerweile gefunden.

*Aktuell suchen wir:*

Für die eine Gruppe (2 Raids pro Woche, meist Dienstag & Sonntag nach Vereinbarung; DS 8/8):

*1 Schamanen (Ele & Heal)*

Für die andere Gruppe (2 Raids pro Woche, Montag & Donnerstag; DS 7/8):

*1 Druiden (Baum & DD)*

Fragen / weitere Details gerne ingame bei Nekopol, Mendrake, Puckii, Eriah, Stonecloud. 

Infos auch unter http://sturmreiter.wowgilden.net/


----------



## Blackrook (11. März 2012)

was wird noch gesucht?^^

Gruß Blackrook von Lumina


----------



## Andrea/Wucki (12. März 2012)

Blackrook schrieb:


> was wird noch gesucht?^^



Vor allem ein *Schami (Ele & Heal)* - den suchen wir schon recht dringend für die eine Gruppe.
Ist eine echt gute Gruppe, die schön weiterkommt (mittlerweile 1/8 HC) und mit der es auch wirklich Spaß macht zu spielen.

Der Druide (Heiler & DD) für die andere Gruppe (8/8) ist noch nicht ganz so dringend wie der Schami: Bis Mitte April ist die Gruppe komplett, dann fällt jemand leider weg, für den wir dann eben Ersatz brauchen.

Kennst du vielleicht jemanden, der Interesse hätte?  Speziell über einen Schamanen würden wir uns sehr freuen!

Viele Grüße
Puckii

http://sturmreiter.wowgilden.net/


----------



## Andrea/Wucki (15. April 2012)

Aktueller Stand unserer beiden Raidgruppen:

Gruppe 1: DS 8/8 nhc 3/8 HC
Gruppe 2: DS 8/8 nhc 1/8 HC

*Wir suchen aktuell einen Schami: Ele/Resto.*

Fragen/Details gerne hier oder ingame bei Nekopol, Mendrake, Eriah, Stonecloud, Puckii. 

Infos auch unter http://sturmreiter.wowgilden.net/


----------



## Andrea/Wucki (5. Mai 2012)

Aktueller Stand unserer beiden Raidgruppen:

Gruppe 1: DS 8/8 nhc 3/8 HC
Gruppe 2: DS 8/8 nhc 2/8 HC

*Wir suchen derzeit:*
- einen Range DD (vorzugsweise Mage)
- einen Maintank 
- einen Heal (vorzugsweise Schami)

Fragen/ Details gerne hier oder ingame bei Rovas, Eriah, Stonecloud, Puckii. 

Infos auch unter http://sturmreiter.wowgilden.net/


----------



## Andrea/Wucki (8. Juni 2012)

*Unsere Raidgruppen suchen derzeit:*

*Gruppe 1: DS 5/8 HC*
- einen Magier
- einen Heil-Schamanen

*Gruppe 2: DS 4/8 HC*
- einen Hexenmeister
- einen Jäger

Fragen/ Details gerne auch ingame bei Pupule, Rova, Puckii, Eriah, Stonecloud.

Infos auch unter http://sturmreiter.wowgilden.net/


----------

